# Any tips?



## Amydx6 (May 17, 2013)

Hi I'm 17 and I have been living with ibs for as long as I can remember but progressively the attacks are getting worse and more concentrated...probably due to stress of A levels. I have awful pains and I have constant diarrhoea, I can be going to the loo up to 5 or 6 times a day spending house of the day in there. Also I feel sick all the time and I have a massive phobia of sick which doesn't help as it stresses me out making me worse... It's a visous cycle.
There are certain foods I know I can't eat mainly garlic I also know alcohol makes it worse so I 
Avoid it however I'm 17 and that makes me socially awkward and I get lots of questions. I'm realtively open about it and will tell people but the symptoms are still embarrassing.
I now will freak our if I am invited to stay over at someone's to go to for the dy or go to a party and I feel all my teen,life is being thrown away. I have also heard my mums friends telling her I am not normal and I agree and this is why it is stopping me having a normal life and I don't know how to put it right.
I have visited the doctor and he prescribed me peppermint oil which relieve things a bit but only when you take the three doses a day but this is solo inconvenient when I'm at school or working meaning the only day I actually remember to take them is on a Sunday so they don't help much!

Has anyone got any suggestions??

Thank you!


----------

